# GIVE THE PHOTO A CAPTION!



## cruddybuddy (Dec 9, 2006)

Okay folks, it's time to play "Give the photo a caption." This is the game where one person posts a photo, then the next three people reply with a funny caption for the photo. After three captions have been given, the next person to post includes their own photo.

RULES: Don't post a new photo until there are at least three captions. If you don't have a photo but want to post a caption, but there are already three captions, feel free to post a caption anyway. As long as there are at least three captions per photo, it doesn't matter if there are more. Photos should be interesting but keep them PG so the folks at work or school can play.

I'll start:


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 9, 2006)

I AM CLUSHING YOUL HEADS!


----------



## greyhound (Dec 9, 2006)

my sensor bar is this big


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 9, 2006)

"Here we go! I say boom boom boom, now let me hear you say WAY-OH!" *Moves hands down to point towards crowd*


----------



## memyselfandi (Dec 9, 2006)

loser, loser, double loser!


----------



## cruddybuddy (Dec 9, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Dec 9 2006 said:


> I AM CLUSHING YOUL HEADS!



Kids in the Hall reference! Sweet!!!


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 9, 2006)

*OK GO! :*


----------



## Jax (Dec 9, 2006)

You liar! I can't hear anything...


----------



## Foolio (Dec 9, 2006)

This isn't a barrel of gummi bears... This isn't a barrel of gummi bears at all!


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 9, 2006)

Lucy was not content to just have Sam _over_ a barrel...
... she wanted him _in_ it.


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 9, 2006)

oh my god marcus lunch (the guy its not in the bin looks gay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i belive there gay)


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## cruddybuddy (Dec 9, 2006)

"Guess what part of my body THIS looks like."


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 9, 2006)

Kids, I'm not gonna hurt you, I just wanna see your "bologna sandwhich"


----------



## dice (Dec 9, 2006)

--


----------



## Jax (Dec 9, 2006)

Jay Leno + Jude Law = FREAK!


----------



## rewindurmind (Dec 9, 2006)

http://relaxandchat.com Please visit. Sorry for spamming


----------



## enoughrope (Dec 10, 2006)

"This peanut-butter & jelly sandwich is really fucking delicious."


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Dec 11, 2006)

Omg that tv show is disturbing! XD I was forced to watch it once, and it was nearly as bad as the Teletubbies *shiver*. 

I guess the caption could be: "Guess what I'm thinking, *disturbing laugh*"


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 11, 2006)

Unlikely playmates.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 11, 2006)

Snooky really loves the taste of fresh fish, but thinks he may have gotten a bit more than he bargained for in this case.


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 11, 2006)

Then Jack looked down...


----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2006)

dun dunnn...

dun dunnn....

dun dunnnn....

dun dun dun dun dun dunnnnnn...  
RAWR!!! 
AAAAARRRGHHHH!!!!!..... 
(splash splash splash) 

..................


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Dec 11, 2006)

"Shi-!" XD


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 11, 2006)

mmmm... bloody gore! my favorite.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 11, 2006)

ooooo! fresh toe jam all for me!! and its bloody!


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Dec 11, 2006)

Mom's hand sure looks yummy!


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 11, 2006)

Dunno if I'm supposed to caption my own submission, but...
Nothing satisfies like the taste of congealed blood on white bread!
so is that nasty lookin' or WHAT?

edit: HAAHAA 5uck3rpunch!!!!


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Dec 11, 2006)

The kid looks like a vampire or (what is it called?) a ghoul?


----------



## Danieluz (Dec 11, 2006)

Just testing my photoshop skills


----------



## Jax (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## mthrnite (Dec 11, 2006)

An iBooby!!! You shouldn't have!


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 12, 2006)

Did this stuff come out of the zebra I'm sitting on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## enoughrope (Dec 12, 2006)

Mad evil genius baby suspected of hiding nuclear ammunition inside of a milk carton.


----------



## memyselfandi (Dec 12, 2006)

QUE BUENO!!!!!! lol, none of you will get this... only the people  in my spanish class, lol.... hahaha


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 12, 2006)

my tur-ur-ur-urf!!!
u ba-a-a-ad ba-a-a-ad piggy!!!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 12, 2006)

u mean ur basic spanish?


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## Strokemouth (Dec 12, 2006)

"No..seriously. There is candy in my van. TONS of it."


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 12, 2006)

Cleadis!! wheres our monkey child!?!?!?! ooohh... crap...


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 12, 2006)

Quaker Oats... It's the right thing to do.


----------



## Mystery (Dec 12, 2006)

cocaines a hell of a drug


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## ryohki (Dec 12, 2006)

they stole my stapler.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Dec 12, 2006)

"I'm left-footed dammit! Quit moving my mouse!"


----------



## Harsky (Dec 12, 2006)

Apple Mac users..... a bit.... different.


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 12, 2006)

The most obvious one:

"I can't believe I'm getting paid for this"


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 12, 2006)

www.massagemyfeet.com


----------



## Opium (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm Whistlers Mother's Rabbit.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2006)

EDIT: at the bunny:

ph34r my l33t H4XX0RZ sk1llz!!!11! N00bz! I can write better code than you with my _feet_!


----------



## enoughrope (Dec 12, 2006)

Sorry but those photos arn't very good for captioning.


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Dec 12, 2006)

EDIT: (This is an actual Wii related injury.  This chick works for IGN.com & she is WiiTARDED!!!)


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 12, 2006)

*SOB* ..now how am I gonna flip off the construction workers that whistle at my butt?


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 13, 2006)

us hick pirates will conquer all swamps! no tubz cuz ther like KREEptooonit8e6 to uz piratessss............... *pukes on him/her self*


----------



## Verocity (Dec 13, 2006)

'the bible says two men arent meant to be tugether'


----------



## Verocity (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## AWESOME_noob (Dec 13, 2006)

"wots that? The PSP outselling the DS??! "


----------



## Verocity (Dec 13, 2006)

"your telling me the wii more expensive than the ps3?!"


----------



## kingeightsix (Dec 13, 2006)

"his reaction when we told him that the sperm whale had a bigger penis"


----------



## KirbyPink (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## mthrnite (Dec 13, 2006)

PULL MAH FINGAH!!!


----------



## cruddybuddy (Dec 13, 2006)

"That's right! I'm accusing YOU of posting an uninteresting photo for captions!"


----------



## Costello (Dec 13, 2006)

OBJECTION!

...

what do I win?


----------



## jaguares (Dec 13, 2006)

"This is how long it is!"


----------



## zone97 (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## Dirtie (Dec 13, 2006)

"Mommy, why are there parsnips sticking out of its head?"


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 13, 2006)

Red Bull One, you're cleared for takeoff...


----------



## enoughrope (Dec 13, 2006)

Guys this is a thread for captioning photos not "post funny pictures".


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 13, 2006)

You can't have funny captions without funny pictures


----------



## Veho (Dec 13, 2006)

The woman's dream guy: perpetually horny, but good with kids.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 13, 2006)

mother fuckin moo

edit-
btw, it looks like that thing would fall over from the way its feet are positioned

edit-









 ?


----------



## omarroms (Dec 13, 2006)

that guy sitting on the rainbow 
"I swear i'm not a pedophile"
or
"come here, let me touch you in your naughty bits, no one is going to know, unless you tell, then i have no choice but to kill you."
or
"wait a minute, they cancel my show? How come?"
or
"I take this many drugs a day! because sitting on this rainbow is making me look gay"
or
"i'm starting this internet thing early; can't wait for this chatting thing i'm hearing about then i can start talking to people more than half my age"


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 13, 2006)

"What if this rainbow doesn't really exist and it's just in my imagin—"

Skittles. Believe the Rainbow. Taste the Rainbow.


----------



## The Teej (Dec 14, 2006)

I Posses magical powers...like weed!


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 14, 2006)

jeebus I actually remember that guy ... Doug Henning I think.


Caption:

Chicken F_cker.


----------



## Mucuna (Dec 14, 2006)

"I can't fall 'cause the rainbow has a security pin!"


----------



## Costello (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Verocity (Dec 14, 2006)

$5.00 for a beer, $20.00 for a steak, 

.10 cents for a good night. PRICELESS


----------



## Danieluz (Dec 14, 2006)

"I shall not fart!"


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 14, 2006)

It's time to play "Guess the Genders"
...careful now...


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Dec 14, 2006)

The ORIGINAL odd couple!


----------



## dice (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Jax (Dec 14, 2006)

Is this goatee heven?


----------



## enoughrope (Dec 15, 2006)

Seriously... how the hell are you supposed to give captions to THAT picture?


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 15, 2006)

Rugged, self-assured, adult…these are the words that describe a man who wears a goatee.

sorry... Tick reference...


----------



## subb (Dec 15, 2006)

all you want for xmas is a psp


----------



## cruddybuddy (Dec 15, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Dec 14 2006 said:


> Rugged, self-assured, adult…these are the words that describe a man who wears a goatee.
> 
> sorry... Tick reference...



Insecure, so has to post reassuring things about self.... these are the words that describe a boy who sports a goatee.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 15, 2006)

HAHA! IF I'M SO INSECURE, THEN WHY AM I TALKING SO LOUD!
ok guys, wail away:


----------



## cruddybuddy (Dec 15, 2006)

When Kenny asked if anyone had seen his toupee, he didn't understand why folks kept saying "right under your nose."


----------



## kingeightsix (Dec 15, 2006)

i've never seen wario without his hat before! nice post, mthrnite!


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 15, 2006)

He likes his cigarettes like he likes his men.


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Hanafuda @ Dec 15 2006 said:


> He likes his cigarettes like he likes his men.


Thin, stick-like and blueberry flavoured?


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 15, 2006)

QUOTE(veho @ Dec 15 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Hanafuda @ Dec 15 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > He likes his cigarettes like he likes his men.
> > Thin, stick-like and blueberry flavoured?


Skinny, brown, and _lit!_


----------



## Elrinth (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## CCNaru (Dec 15, 2006)

NOT A CHICKEN


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2006)

Kentucky fried Chocobo. 



QUOTE(mthrnite @ Dec 15 2006 said:


> Skinny, brown, and _lit!_



Lean, _long_ (ahem) and *on fire*


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 15, 2006)

when I posted the cig caption, what I had in mind was, "brown, long, and in his mouth ..." but you guy are doing great with it.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh, believe me.. I've heard 'em all. Smoked those damn things for years.
The brand is called "More", which made 'em right hard to ask for at the counter..


Anyway, back on current picture.

"You think YOUR pants chafe... chicken you just don't know.. these pants they're making me wear are chafing my COLON!...  ...oops is this mic on?"


----------



## Verocity (Dec 15, 2006)

lol yeah 'can i get some more' haha..anyway caption


------

BEEEE frekin' GAAK! (eh bad photo, get some funny crap.)


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2006)

Itch... on... my... back... 

AAAAARRRRGHHHH!!!!


----------



## Verocity (Dec 15, 2006)

girl with microphone:  "and if you look over to your left, we have a big ol cock"


----------



## Orc (Dec 15, 2006)

Gary is a bald man.





Japanese kids love the cock.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## Orc (Dec 15, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Dec 16 2006 said:


>


Let's fix that since FortuneCity sucks ass...


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 15, 2006)

EX-TERM-IN-ATE! EX-TERM-IN-ATE!
Oh, terribly sorry... wrong page and all that rot..

(and thanks Orc, those non-hotlinking bastards!)


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 15, 2006)

We want YOU!... 

for hobo duty.


----------



## hobotent (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## cruddybuddy (Dec 16, 2006)

Seriously guys, aside from the "hobo duty" caption the contributions have become really lame the last couple of pages. If you can't think of anything funny, just wait until the next photo, and if you're not a funny person (you probably don't know who you are so I don't know what I bother) then just stick with the photos and leave the captions to someone else.


----------



## Jax (Dec 16, 2006)

*NO U!!!*


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 16, 2006)

Just to make things perfectly clear.. I consider the above caption by Jax to be
EXTREMELY FUNNY!
( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## enoughrope (Dec 16, 2006)

You all suck at this.


----------



## assassinz (Dec 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Elrinth @ Dec 15 2006 said:


>



The debut of the Japanese version of Big Bird from Sesame Street and his rapping side-kick, Yuki.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 16, 2006)

QUOTE(enoughrope @ Dec 16 2006 said:


> You all suck at this.








*NO U!!!*


----------



## cruddybuddy (Dec 16, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Dec 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE(enoughrope @ Dec 16 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > You all suck at this.
> ...



Haha! Now THAT'S FUNNY!

EDIT: Seriously, I laughted at that for a whole minute. Okay, back to being cynical and hateful of the world.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 16, 2006)

IM IN UR BOX, PISSIN UR TOWLZ

(sorry cruddy, I got nothin')


----------



## dice (Dec 16, 2006)

"... *METAL GEAR?*"


----------



## Shiin (Dec 17, 2006)

I see what you did there


----------



## Veho (Dec 17, 2006)

...but you have to think about _this_, human: am I in the box, looking out, or am I out of the box, looking in? Now feed me if you treasure the skin on your nose!


----------



## knl (Dec 17, 2006)

...!
Just a box...


----------



## Jax (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## Dirtie (Dec 18, 2006)

Instead of Link turning into a wolf when he entered the Twilight Realm, something went drastically wrong...


----------



## Hitto (Dec 18, 2006)

LTTP called.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 18, 2006)

LEEROOOOYYY JENKINS!!!


----------



## Elrinth (Dec 18, 2006)

How am I supposed to defeat Ganon the boarboy like this?


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## Mehdi (Dec 18, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Dec 18 2006 said:


> LEEROOOOYYY JENKINS!!!


LMAO u are the funniest guy on this site! I mean it


----------



## PikaPika (Dec 19, 2006)

sorry for the small size, but it's still funny right?


BTW, dice, can you show your roflcopter image again? I can't find it


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 20, 2006)

The garbage chute was a wonderful idea!

(ok that was the best I can do, oh my god I'm so ashamed!)


----------



## Jax (Dec 20, 2006)

Not even tow cables can stop AT-AT's in heat!


----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2006)

"Oh, baby, you're as tight as an A-wing... "  


"Yes, dear I love you more than an AT-TA." 


"No, I am not thinking about the Death Star now, I'm thinking of you."  


"Feel my Super Star Destroyer! Feel it!"


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 21, 2006)

Time for a new one?
Here go.


----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2006)

Unlike their successful brother, Jon, DVD Dave, DVD Tim and DVD Bob's hacks went generally unnoticed by the general public.


----------



## chari (Dec 22, 2006)

Ya know coffee is diaretic eh? We has all three been waitin here and is got bellies full of coffee. If anyone could tell us where is loo, that be fantastic!

*Caption:* Where is tha loo, mate?


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 22, 2006)

ahhhh the grudge


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 22, 2006)

_Konnichi waaaaa.., Konnichi waaaaa.., Konnichi waaaaa.._
*Konnichi wa!*


----------



## enoughrope (Dec 22, 2006)

"In Japan, these 3 actors have been decided to play the 'less successful' and unpopular rangers playing minor roles in the T.V. series _The Power Rangers_; the Azure Ranger, the Pink Ranger, and the 'Slime' Green Ranger."


----------



## assassinz (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> Time for a new one?
> Here go.


The Watanabe brothers look back, in shame, after being turned down by the Guiness Book of World Records for their entry in the "most identicle triplets" category.


----------



## Veho (Jan 5, 2007)

Thread necromancy!!!


----------



## slightlyaskew (Jan 5, 2007)

ok, so its going back a little but...






OBJECTION!!!


----------



## slightlyaskew (Jan 5, 2007)

and while I'm here...






PUBES: "Ok boys, just a few more inches and we're in the mouth..."


----------

